# كيف إيجاد نصف المسافة بين احداثيين



## م علي بن عفيف (9 يناير 2010)

إيجاد نصف المسافة بين احداثيين
​


اذا كان لدينا نقطتين معلومة الإحداثيات وأردت وضع نقطة في منتصف المسافة
​


فنتبع التالي:


مثال لدينا




النقطة الاولى: x= 100 , y= 100​


النقطة الثانية: x= 200 , y= 100
​


الحل نجمع احداثيات x ونقسمها على 2​


ونجمع احداثيات y ونقسمها على 2 ​


والنواتج هيا احداثي المنتصف :13:​

X= 150 , Y= 100​


----------



## هيثم الخطيب (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## حسام يونس (9 يناير 2010)

الافضل ان تكتب احداثيات نقطة في منتصف المسافه بين نقطتين معلومتي الاحداثيات
عموما شكرا
تحياتي


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mostafammy (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبدالحميد جبر (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (9 يناير 2010)

حسام يونس قال:


> الافضل ان تكتب احداثيات نقطة في منتصف المسافه بين نقطتين معلومتي الاحداثيات
> عموما شكرا
> تحياتي




احسنت وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmadj5 (9 يناير 2010)

مشككووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nabil111 (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## محمد الفجال (27 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (31 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed elyamany (1 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## الهندسي 80 (7 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدااا


----------



## albsqlony (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المعلومه بس الحسبه دى تنفع لو الاحداثيات مش على خطوط متعامده ارجوا الافاده


----------



## agela (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ربى اوفق الجميع


----------



## صقر العايد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
ورحم الله والديك​


----------



## علاء مشتاق (8 نوفمبر 2010)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس........
هل تعلم انه من اسهل الطرق للتعلم والفهم هو الناتج عن مقتطفات صغيره ومختصره مثلما اضفت.....خير الكلام ما قل ودل


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وعندي استفسار 
هل تصلح هذه الطريقه لايجاد احداثي نقطه علي ثلث المسافه او ربع المسافه 
وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى المساح (10 نوفمبر 2010)

سؤال دائما بيكون فى الانترفيوا
مع انة بسيط ولاكنة بيكشف
يعنى السهل الممتنع


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 نوفمبر 2010)

_أشكر الجميع على المشاركة والتعليق_​


----------



## mohie sad (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## en_yasser75 (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## sabryano (21 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamidbabiker (21 مايو 2011)

شكراا ليك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## رعد اسحق (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## ahmed elyamany (24 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مهندس جادر1 (24 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hassan.algabry (21 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد الفجال (22 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## botek_2010 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

